# [kernel] charger le module ath9k avec genkernel (résolu)

## rolie31

Bonjour,

je suis en cours d'installation de mon système gentoo et j'ai un problème de chargement du module ath9k. Voici le détail du rc.log:

```

 * Loading module ath9k ...

FATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Invalid argument

 * Failed to load ath9k

 [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

```

Je ne vois pas trop ce que je dois faire, étant plutôt débutant dans la configuration manuelle d'un système linux.

Si vous avez des pistes de recherche, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ce problème suite à mes recherches.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.Last edited by rolie31 on Sun May 13, 2012 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Il semble que tu ai configuré le chargement du module (/etc/conf.d/modules ?)

Mais que ton kernel ai été configurer sans inclure ce module. Je te conseil donc d'ajouter à ta ligne "genkernel --menuconfig"

Et de vérifier que le pilote pour ta carte wifi est bien sélectionné avec [M] .

 Device Drivers  ---> 

  [*] Network device support  --->

  [*]   Wireless LAN  ---> 

etc..

----------

## rolie31

Bonjour RaX, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Ca a bien résolu mon problème. Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi cependant.

Voici ce que je pensai comprendre du chargement du kernel: à la fin du chargement du kernel, le noyau lit le fichier /etc/conf.d/modules et charge les modules, dont ath9k.

Mais ça ne doit pas être ça. Vu qu'il faut avoir compilé le noyau avec les bons modules.

----------

## RaX

Salut,

En fait le noyau n'a aucunes "interaction directe" avec /etc/conf.d/modules. Ce fichier est utilisé pour charger automatiquement des modules au démarrage du système (via le script d'init associé /etc/init.d/modules). C'est l'équivalent du /etc/modules sous Debian par exemple.

Ça ne permet pas de configurer la compilation du noyau. Voila pourquoi si tu souhaite modifier la configuration de ton noyau tu doit passer par l'option --menuconfig de genkernel.

Pour schématiser à la fin de son chargement, le noyau lance le processus d'init (sys-apps/sysvinit par défaut sous Gentoo). C'est ce processus qui a partir de son fichier de configuration (/etc/inittab) et avec l'aide d'OpenRC (/sbin/rc) va se charger de lancer les scripts qui vont configurer ton système,  charger les modules, configurer le réseau etc..

----------

## rolie31

merci beaucoup pour cette explication  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

J'ajouterais que normalement, il ne faut rien indiquer dans ce fichier de configuration, car udev est assez grand que pour détecter ce qu'il faut charger.

Ce n'est qu'en cas de paramètres non automatiques ou non standard qu'il faut remplir ce fichier.

----------

## rolie31

merci Xavier pour la precision. Je ferais le test ce soir...

----------

## rolie31

test concluant, je n'ai finalement pas besoin de préciser quel module charger. Merci à vous 2.

----------

